# indoor guinea pig cage



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi guys

after some advice. need an indoor cage that is suitable for 3 guinea pigs. at the moment my 3 girls are outside but they will be coming in when the weather turns (I know thats a little way off but want to be prepared!). a lot the ones I've seen online dont look big enough for 3  I've seen some people talking about C&C cages but how big would it need to be and how easy are they to make? my diy skills are appalling!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

you will need 13 sq ft on 1 level 
Guinea Pig Cages, Your Cavy At Home


----------



## tiggerthumper (Apr 22, 2011)

manic rose said:


> Hi guys
> 
> after some advice. need an indoor cage that is suitable for 3 guinea pigs. at the moment my 3 girls are outside but they will be coming in when the weather turns (I know thats a little way off but want to be prepared!). a lot the ones I've seen online dont look big enough for 3  I've seen some people talking about C&C cages but how big would it need to be and how easy are they to make? my diy skills are appalling!


C&C are amazing! For a trio you need at least 5x2, so 5 grids long by 2 wide, they are so easy to make, the grids come with connectors but you need to get some cable ties too and you just connect it all together in what ever shape you want. The coroplast is the harder bit as it's easy to muck it up, but if you measure accurately and be careful when scoring you'll be fine.
It's brilliant being open topped too as it makes them feel more part of the room they are in and less cage like if you know what I mean. If you need any help just pm me xox


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

thanks for the advice guys. that defo looks like the best option - can make it as big as my girls need, rather than being restricted in size. think may need to rope my mum into helping on this one...first she has to help me assemble a rat cage, now making a piggie cage :thumbup:

only bit that worries me is getting the coroplast base right. dont want to cut it wrong and waste a whole piece! 

is ebay my best bet for getting the materials?


----------

